# Fade's wiften weights again.



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

New journal.


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

*8/12/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench:  225x8, 245x4, 245x4, 185x11

Incline dumbell:  85x9, 80x8, 70x7

Free weight machine dips:  270x10, 270x6, 270x5 3sec up 3sec down on last set.

Pec deck:  135x7, 135x5 2sec up 3sec down, 105x8 4sec down.


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

*8/13/02*
*Back*

Deadlifts: 315x10, 405x5, 455x1

Bentover rows: 225x11, 275x5, 275x4

Chins: BWx11, BWx10, BWx6 3sec down

Pulldowns (close grip): 180x6 3sec up, 200x5 2sec up, 200x5 2sec up

Cable rows: 200x7 3sec down, 230x5 2sec down, 230x6 2sec down, 200x1 held it for 6sec


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Welcome back to the weights Fade!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok..I know I'm slow, but where have you been?


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

Took the last two weeks of July off. Then the last two weeks I've just been slacking.

BUT NO MORE!

Butterfly is trying to get me to go on a cut. So I guess I will.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

*WOHOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *8/12/02*
> *Chest*
> 
> ...



Dude this isn't a rip, but is your chest weaker than your other bodyparts or are my legs just that weak...or some combo thereof?


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

My chest has never been very strong. Everything else does fine but not my chest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

No its strong (245 for 4 is nice weight) its just less strong than, for example your legs!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey TP and Fade....good morning


----------



## Fade (Aug 19, 2002)

Good morning FG.


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2002)

*8/15/02
Shoulders and arms*

Military press: 155x5, 175x5, 135x10 2sec down on last set

Side lats: 50x8, 30x10 2sec down, 25x10 3sec down, 20x10 4sec down

Skull crushers: 100x10 2sec down, 165x3, 115x10

Pushdowns: 110x8 2sec up, 110x8, 90x8 2sec up and down

Kick backs: 35x8, 30x8

Barbell curls: 95x10, 115x8, 135x2, 135x2

Incline dumbell curls: 40x10 2sec down

Preacher curls: 90x6, 90x5, 90x5


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2002)

*8/17/02
Legs*

Laying leg curls: 150x8, 150x7, 150x7, 150x8

100rep Squats: 225x20, 225x20, 225x20, 225x14, 225x15, 225x11 

100rep Good f'in mornings: 50x25, 60x20, 60x20, 60x20, 60x16

Seated calf raises: 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15, 135x15


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

I think your new avatar goes perfectly with the new leg challenge!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

I AGREE!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

pppsssssst.  Fade?  where are you?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

gettin a haircut...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

hi butterfly.   

i realized that fade and tp need more visitors in their journals. 
why should theirs stay so uncluttered?  lol.  just kidding on that part.  i bet he has a chest and maybe a back workout to post when he gets back!

i'm such a nag!  maybe they'd prefer less visitors after all.

hope you both have great days!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, they do need more visitors!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok Nikegurl..here's the unposted workouts.

*8/19/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench
225x10
245x5
245x3
245x4

Incline dumbell
85x7
85x6
70x7

Weighted dips
BW+90x4
BW+45x10
BW+45x6

Machine flat bench
150x8
150x5
150x4 +a negative


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

Aren't the weighted dips great!  I prefer to do them for tris though, maybe I should work 'em in to chest as well, I need some work on my lower pecs.

I was doing them with 3 plates last week and most of the gym was looking at me as if I was insane.


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Missed back day

*8/22/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Military press
175x3
175x3
175x3

Side lats
35x12
30x15
25x20

Upright rows
100x8
70x12

Barbell curls
135x3
135x4
135x3

Incline dumbell curls
50x5

Preacher curls
60x12 3sec down
80x10
90x5

Skull crushers
110x12
110x6
110x4 +a negative

Pushdowns
110x8
90x10
90x7

Kick backs
30x12 slow with a good flex


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Aren't the weighted dips great!  I prefer to do them for tris though, maybe I should work 'em in to chest as well, I need some work on my lower pecs.
> 
> I was doing them with 3 plates last week and most of the gym was looking at me as if I was insane.



I used to do them as the heavy exercise for tris. I did the 3 plates a couple of times. Two guys actually thought I was holding the weight with my legs.


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Drove my friends Viper to the gym....much more enjoyable than the workout.

*8/25/02*
*Legs*

                             Laying leg curls
                             150x8
                             150x8
                             150x8
                             150x8

                             Squats
                             225x20
                             225x15
                             315x10 I couldn't resist
                             405x7
                             225x25 2sec down
                             225x23 fast

                             Stiff leg deadlifts
                             225x12
                             225x10

                             Goodmornings
                             70x15

                             Gym getting ready to close. Went to get some calves in.

                             Seated calf raises
                             135x20
                             135x15
                             135x15
                             135x15
                             135x16
                             135x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

LMAO!!!!  People are SO stupid sometimes.  THAT would be impressive!

You did SHOULDER and BIS and TRIS ....damn!


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah I've done it that way for a long time. It doesn't take very long. Not alot of rest.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Drove my friends Viper to the gym....much more enjoyable than the workout.



yeah, yeah ... great workout, blah blah - *How was the drive??*


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Awsome. It's amazing at all the looks ya get.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

I bet!  We don't have the variety of true power sports cars here due mainly I guess to weather.  I see a yellow viper everyday driven by a younger oriental guy ... I only wish I knew him.   I think I've seen him bounce somewhere, but can't remember where.  Man ... I'd love to just be able to say I've been in one, never mind being able to drive.  What does your friend do that he/she can own a viper?  Is it loaded?


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

He works in the cube next to me.

He's one of our project engineers. He's got the naturaltan too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, it's a fly ride man...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

listen to you being all hip and such   

if I stay around here long enough, I'll be able to understand my daughter ...


----------



## Fade (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, she's some wid it mama. She picks down on de stuff Co'y says.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

goofy


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

BF dear, care to translate what Fade just said?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

He said, I'm cool


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

aaahhhh


----------



## Fade (Aug 27, 2002)

NT, you is havin' trouble dig itin' mah' JIBE rap?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Post your workout, goofy!


----------



## Fade (Aug 30, 2002)

*8/29/02*

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: 1/2 cup raspberry n Cream cereal (low sugar cereal; 3grams) w/ 1 cup milk, celltech
Meal 2: metrx protein plus bar
Meal 3: 1 pound lean ground beef
Meal 4: 1 cup navy beans, 6oz lean ground beef, celltech
Meal 5: Protein shake.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Fade! 

What is the link to the freeware (I hope it's free!) that you have on your Palm for the food database and record-keeping and such. I have a Palm IIIe, but will be upgrading it next week hopefully!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

He left work for the day but I know he goes to www.palmgear.com alot.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, there are probably several companies that offer that type of freeware. If he could let me know the name of the specific one he uses, that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

He wrote that database using the Think database software he bought from www.thinkingbytes.com

He said he'd be glad to share it with you.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *8/29/02*
> 
> *Food for the day*
> ...



Celltech twice??? Is that one scoop or two? 

When I use that stuff I always take is post workout and then follow within 30 minutes with a high protein meal.  

Are you on a bulking diet or cutting diet? That's a lot of dextrose in that diet to go with all that lean beef......


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

He's supposed to be cutting


----------



## Fade (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm still getting lean using the celltech. I'm sure it would happen a bit faster without using it but I like the fullness it gives my muscles. 

PB I use two scoops per serving.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'm still getting lean using the celltech. I'm sure it would happen a bit faster without using it but I like the fullness it gives my muscles.
> 
> PB I use two scoops per serving.



2 scoops?? 4 per day?? 20grams of creatine and 150 grams of straight sugar!!!  I'd drop it soon!!!  You are carrying excessive water w8 with it.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2002)

Fade 
Very impressed with that leg work out (do you crawl out of the gym or what?)
Does'nt doing that kind of work out lead to overtraining??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Does'nt doing that kind of work out lead to overtraining??


He's always worked his legs out hard and if you ever saw them it'd be obvious they don't get overtrained... http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsJohn/picsjohn_fitness1.htm


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2002)

I have seen them suckers before  I have quad envy!!
I just thiught it may have been a big change up in his routine and whether it mattered or not when your quads are so big
On the side, i just had to buy a new pair of loose fit jeans cause my old ones are gettin tight YaaaHoooo


----------



## Fade (Sep 3, 2002)

I just did it the routine change for the hell of it. My legs were sore after the first workout but now they won't get sore anymore.

I don't think it matters with my leg size. I only hit each muscle group once a week anyway.

Isn't growing out of your jeans a great feeling? Good job.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2002)

Sanks mate


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*8/26/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: 245x6, 245x4, 245x5, 135x10 w/1,2,1 timing
Incline dumbell: 90x6, 90x4, 80x6
Weighted dips: 90x4, 90x4+neg, 90x4+neg
Peck deck: 120x10, 120x5 w/1,2,2 timing, 120x5 w/1,2,2 timing


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*8-28-02*
*Back*

Dead lifts: 315x7, 405x3, 455x1
Bentover rows: 225x10, 225x8, 225x6
Chins: bwx9, bwx6
Pulldowns: 180x6, 135x10
Cable rows: 200x10, 150x5 w/0,2,0 timing, 100x10 w/0,2,0 timing
T-bar: 90x10 w/0,3,0 timing


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*8-29-02*
*shoulders and arms*
*Missed workout*


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*8-31-02*
*Legs*

Only had about 35min for the workout before the gym closed.

Squats: 315x10, 405x5, 405x7
Laying leg curls using the 1.25 rule: 150x8, 150x8, 150x8, 150x8

No time to do calves


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

What the hell kinda leg w/o is that?????????????/


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*9/2/02*
*Chest*
*Missed*



*9/3/02*
*Back*
*Missed*


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

*9/5/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Military press to the front: 155x10, 175x3, 175x3
Side lats, drop sets: 45x12, 35x12, 25x17
Incline front barbell raises: 40x10, 40x5 w/2,0,2 timing
Upright rows: 100x6, 110x6

Skull crushers: 130x5, 150x5 w/2,0,0 timing, 150x3
Pushdowns: 110x6, 120x4
Kick backs: 30x6 w/0,1,0 timing

Barbell curls: 115x4, 125x4 w/3sec neg
Incline dumbell curls: 50x5,50x4
Standing cable curls: 70x8


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What the hell kinda leg w/o is that?????????????/


I didn't have time to even finish this one much less the 100 rep one.

Goober


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, that's the night you claimes you were at the gym but Kevin didn't see you there... or his Viper parked out front!!!

I see how it is


----------



## Fade (Sep 6, 2002)

I WAS there that night. Sheesh


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

*9/9/02*
*Legs*

Squats: 315x10, 405x5, 405x8, 405x10
Leg press: 860x10, 950x10, 1040x5, 1130x6, 1220x6, 860x10 2sec down

Stiff leg deadlifts: 225x11, 275x5, 315x4
Laying leg curls 1 1/4 rule: 150x8, 160x5, 160x6, 160x4

Seated calf raises: 140x15, 140x12, 140x11, 140x8
super set with
Donkey raises: 400x12, 400x15, 400x12, 400x6


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

haha ... caught with your hand in the cookie jar Fade?


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

I was there!!!! Dork


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

I've been called worse ...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> haha ... caught with your hand in the cookie jar Fade?


I'm only giving him a hard time... if he had been caught you'd have never heard from him again


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Sep 10, 2002)

*9/9/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: 225x8, 225x6, 245x3, 245x3
I hate chest. I never get stronger fuq fuq fuq
500lb squat, 455lb DL, and I can't even bench 300lbs. FUQ FUQ FUQ!!

Incline dumbell bench: 90x5, 80x7, 80x7

Dips BW+: 90x5, 90x4, 45x6

Machine bench drop set: 150x8, 120x8, 100x8

Flat flys: 40x5, 40x5, 45x3


*Food for the day*
Meal 1: isopure shake, half serving cell-tech

meal 2: 6oz tuna in oil

meal 3: 6oz chicken, .5 cup sweetpotato, .5 cup okra, 1 cup dressing

meal 4: 6oz chicken, 1 can asparagus

post workout meal 5: Metrx rtd 40, full serving cell-tech

Meal 5: problend protein shake


Hush about the amount of liquid protein.


----------



## Fade (Sep 11, 2002)

*9/10/02*
*Back*

Deadlift: 315x10, 365x3, 405x2, 405x3
T-bar: 180x6, 180x6, 205x3
Wide grip chins: BWx10, BWx8, BWx3
Cable Rows: 220x8, 250x4, 200 w/3sec hold
Shrugs: 270x10, 270x10, 360x9, 360x6, 360x6

*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure shake
Meal 2: 7oz tuna in oil
Meal 3: 6oz chicken, root beer
Pre workout: half serv of cell-tech
Post workout: full serv cell-tech, rapid recovery drink
Meal 4: 6oz chicken w/1tbsp butter
Meal 5: pro blend protein shake


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Fade, I got my leg presses up to 430 x 10 lbs now.  That's a lot of weight around here and some people were impressed.  LOL.  I just sat there imagining what would happen if you were here doing your 1000 pounders.


----------



## Fade (Sep 14, 2002)

Keep up the good work on LP. 


I had a friend that could leg press the same and we would go to different gyms around Houston on leg day to be showoffs.


----------



## Fade (Sep 14, 2002)

*9/14/02*
*Legs*

Squats: 315x7, 405x7, 405x5, 405x10

Leg press: 860x10, 950x10, 1040x10, 1130x10, 1220x10
Super setted with stiff leg deadlifts
Stiff leg deadlifts: 225x10, 225x10, 225x10

Laying leg curls: 160x10, 160x8 1.25reps, 160x5 1.25reps, 80x5 single leg 1.25reps

Lead sled: stack 312.5x12, 312.5x10, 312.5x7

Seated calf raises: 135x12, 135x10, 180x8, 180x15, 180x15, 180x8, 135x10 slow


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Hey Fade, I got my leg presses up to 430 x 10 lbs now.  That's a lot of weight around here and some people were impressed.  LOL.  I just sat there imagining what would happen if you were here doing your 1000 pounders.


430???

Dude my 14 yr old son can do 500 for 10 reps!!!

_and you know I'm just picking on you!!!_


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

*9/16/02*
*Chest* yuck

Flat dumbell bench: 85x10, 95x7, 100x2, 100x3

Incline barbell: 205x1, 135x10 2sec pause at bottom for each rep, 135x8 2sec pause at bottom for each rep

Flat flys: 45x9 1sec pause at bottom of each rep, 50x7, 55x3

Cable crossovers: 80x10, 100x5, 100x6

Machine flat bench: 150x4, 150x4, 100x6; half sets 100x6, 100x6, 100x6


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

"Military press to the front: 155x10, 175x3, 175x3"

Hey Fade-
was this standing or sitting military press?
either way, good weights.

I mentioned some time ago, ther is a guy in my gym I saw doing standing military press w/315lbs...for reps of 5 - 6! 
talk about friggin' amazing!
So....I tried it. I was only off by 200 lbs.....

Keep at it!


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

It was sitting.

315...damn. That's a bit of weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

I like sitting better too.  Though I haven't done 'em heavy for a while -- I have been undertraining shoulds all summer -- doing them after chest.  When I start doing them seperately again (another month or so) I'll go heavy and my goal by the end of this growth cycle is to get 315 for a couple or 3, seated.


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

Do you go behind the neck or in front, TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2002)

Used to do both but heavy behind if no good for the shoulder joiunt (and you know I have bad shoulders) so I stick to front (Okay, once and a while I'll go behind with lighter weight cuz I can't resist!)


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

I've always gone front. Never really liked going behind the neck.


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

*9/18/02*
*bACK*

Bentover rows: 225x10, 275x5, 275x4

Dumbell pullovers: 85x6, 95x6 2sec pause at bottom for first two reps, 95x6 2sec pause at bottom for first two reps

Wide grip chins: BWx8, BWx4, BWx4 0,1,1 timing

Close grip pulldowns: 180x7, 150x6, 150x7, 150x6

1 arm dumbell rows w/2sec pause at top of first 3 reps: 100x8, 100x8, 100x10


----------



## EarWax (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 430???
> 
> ...



LOL I know I know, just taking it a week at a time.  I wonder how Fade got 1000 on the leg press anyway, I'm not sure there is enough space to put on that much on our leg press.  
Maybe we have crappy equipment


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 19, 2002)

Not all leg presses are equal. I have used one that made 450 feel like 700 and vice versa..


----------



## EarWax (Sep 19, 2002)

Hmm, thanks for pointing that out PB.  Maybe I am lifting more than I thought.  Well here's to wishful thinking


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Not all leg presses are equal. I have used one that made 450 feel like 700 and vice versa..


I've used three different brands of 45deg angle leg press and could do over 1000 on all of them.

One of those DID make the 1000 feel much heavier though.


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey fade,

your meals look awesome...you're eating better than me these days...lol!  Still no veggies though  what kinda example are you for Sweet Pea?


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

BTW, I hate your siggie!


----------



## Fade (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey fade,
> 
> your meals look awesome...you're eating better than me these days...lol!  Still no veggies though  what kinda example are you for Sweet Pea?


Well, the 7 beers, pecan pie, and scoop of ice cream threw me off last night...I think.


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmmm... pecan pie and icecream! 

I can skip the 7 beers though...

So are you also following TP's low carb-during-the week diet and beer-carb-ups?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> So are you also following TP's low carb-during-the week diet and beer-carb-ups?


 

I can't figure out what he's been doing lately


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Well, the 7 beers, pecan pie, and scoop of ice cream threw me off last night...I think.



Sounds like my kind of diet.....

last nights dinner.. 12oz Prime Rib w/brocholi, sald with ranch, a Bass Ale and then a huge slice of Cheesecake covered.. no make that smothered in Rasberries!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

That's a great dinner...I must agree


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> That's a great dinner...I must agree



Last night post workout... uhm I was bad. 

Jack in the Box Jubo Jack w/cheese, a Chicken Fajita and a small Chocolate shake.... then a bag of popcorn while I watched Monsters Inc. 

I'm soooo bad...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

for shame!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I think you need a spanking


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm not doing much better....it's Not ICE CREAM! (that was for butterfly)
but it is round....contains all the necesarry food groups and tastes great with tobasco...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Do you need one of these too Burner


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think you need a spanking



Please??????  

Oh wait my ass is alread red as a beet. Hit the tanning booth got a little burned. But hey no worries the big guy seems to like the light and not a bit of red on him.. he he


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Please??????
> 
> Oh wait my ass is alread red as a beet. Hit the tanning booth got a little burned. But hey no worries the big guy seems to like the light and not a bit of red on him.. he he


uhmmm then he'd look more and more like fade's... hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

is there a line for this?
I'm ready for my punishment...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Line starts at my bedroom door... oh hell... I might have to deal out the punishments two at a time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

hey fade-
you've got yerself an awesome girl here...she's a vixen!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Line starts at my bedroom door... oh hell... I might have to deal out the punishments two at a time



Hey I was first!!!!!

Looking like Fades huh? Might need to take a closer look... a nice long inspection maybe??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Looking like Fades huh? Might need to take a closer look... a nice long inspection maybe??


in MY dreams...


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

I'll handle BF guys...seeing that I'm the only one actually here. Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> in MY dreams...



Hey ya got to start somewhere right? First in the dreams, then in the shower and the njust keep on dreaming!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'll handle BF guys...seeing that I'm the only one actually here. Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaaaa



You are so evil!!!!!!!!

Damn I'm jealous


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey PB-
you still working the nudie bar?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Yeah... he's so mean... he hates to share


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

I share

I share you with me, myself, and I.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey PB-
> you still working the nudie bar?



Uh yep... and I'll keep working there until the Viagra don't do it for me anymore!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

...and I thought I had a cool job....


----------



## Fade (Sep 21, 2002)

Maybe I should bounce at the one off the freeway??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

highway nudie bars? Those are the best!.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

The one on 45 Fade???
LoL! You would be a great bouncer! But you should really stay at home with your sweetiepie butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

I totally agree, Princess!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

damn, fade-
you just got GROUNDED!
My buddy was thinking of getting a job bouncing with me, as I've been telling him some of the cool thngs tha have been happening to me. I have to remind him that he is a father of two, has two jobs and how his wife would not stand for him to be gone every weekend.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm always looking out for you B!


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

*9/21/02*
*Legs*

Might move up in weight next time
Squats: 315x5, 405x4, 405x7, 405x10

Leg press: 950x10, 1040x10, 1130x10, 1220x10
Super setted with;
Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 225x10, 275x5

Laying leg curls 1.25rep: 200x8, 170x6, 150x6, 110x10 half reps

Lead sled: stack 312.5x12, 312.5x15, 250x15
Super setted with;
Seated calf raises: 100x12, 135x12, 135x12, 100x16


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *9/21/02*
> *Legs*
> 
> ...



Hey Fade, I know you know what you are doing with legs and all, but from this weight/rep scheme, it looks like your only "working set" is the last.  Do you get stronger as you warm up or what?  If so, you should probably be warming up better and do a couple of more working sets.  Just an idea....


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah I do get stronger as I warm up.

Never really thought about it. I'll try that then.

Thanks


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

You're so strong and sexy, my love


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're so strong and sexy, my love


 

I now have a better understanding on how your kids feel at home...


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

Oh you're just jealous, PB.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're so strong and sexy, my love



Strong?  Sexy?  Is somebody talking behind my back again?


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

You're just jealous too EarWax!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah, I know,... "I've been lookin for love in all the wrong places..."


----------



## Fade (Sep 23, 2002)

That's why the cowboy had shit on his mustache


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

LOL.. I remember that joke


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Oh you're just jealous, PB.



I have one word to sum up my response to that remark. 



YES!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

awwhh shucks PB... you make me blush


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> awwhh shucks PB... you make me blush



Works both ways sweetie.... although I'm sure it turns Fade red.. and not from blushing


----------



## Fade (Sep 24, 2002)

*9/23/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: 240x1, 240x1, 240x1, 240x1, 225x6, 225x5, 225x4, 225x4

Incline dumbell: 90x6, 90x5, 80x5 w/ 1,1,1 timing

Flat flys: 45x6, 45x5 both sets with 1,1,1 timing

Dips: BW+90x3, BW+90x3

Machine flat bench half reps: 160x8, 130x10, 130x8


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

Damn, fade-
always like coming in here and see the huge weights you keep putting up on squats!

I thought I'd try that 100 rep idea y'all had. I failed. I admit it. I get bored with that many reps.....After the secord or third set, I had to up the weights and drop the reps....


BTW, I think this avitar is the best one yet...


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

If I could just do some w8 on the bench press. Guess that's gonna always be my weak point.

I like my avatar too


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

fade, scary shit there.... getting ready for Halloween?  Bet you have fun around that time of year!  Do you dress up and scare all the neighbourhood kids away?  

When I was living in Kansas City there was one house that would always put up a haunted mansion in there garage, blast the scary music, and all the neighborhood kids would have a BLAST!  Needless to say, it was the most popular house on the block! Lots of fun!

Burner, I would get bored too with so many reps (re. 100 reps)...


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually Lina. I like to dress up in a scary outfit then stuff newspaper in the outfit and lay by the front door like a stuffed dummy. Then when the kids come up to the door I jump up and scare them.


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

*9/25/02*
*Back*

Deadlift: 315x8, 405x3, 405x2

Rack pulls: 405x1, 495x1, 545x1

T-bar rows: 180x6, 190x4, 192.5x4

Wide grip chins: BWx9, x5, x3

Cable rows: 220x10, 250x4

Pull downs: 150x10, 160x10 w/0,0,1 timing

Shrugs w/1sec pause at top: 270x10, 270x10, 270x10, 270x7 w/2sec pause at top


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Actually Lina. I like to dress up in a scary outfit then stuff newspaper in the outfit and lay by the front door like a stuffed dummy. Then when the kids come up to the door I jump up and scare them.



That is funny!!!! 

That wouldn't work in our neighborhood... We have 100-150 kids coming to our house.... you'd be trampeled on!  No time to lay there quietly by the front door steps!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Actually Lina. I like to dress up in a scary outfit then stuff newspaper in the outfit and lay by the front door like a stuffed dummy. Then when the kids come up to the door I jump up and scare them.



Damn Fade this is exactly what I have always wanted to do... but the Ex wouldn't allow it. Something about Karma. Haven't clue who that is but whatever...


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a blast, PB.

My dad had a gorilla suit and would do the samething. He made a little girl piss herself one time.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> It's a blast, PB.
> 
> My dad had a gorilla suit and would do the samething. He made a little girl piss herself one time.



Oh that is so mean!!!!  

Funny but mean!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

awh... my sick, demented hubby


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

HEYYY~ My brother does that too Fade...lol!!!
works every year!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

*10/2/02*
*Chest*

Discovered yet another problem with my benching form. As some know I can't bench worth a shit.
Well, I wasn't arching the weight on the lift. I was trying to keep it on a vertical path. I went from 250x1 to 275x2.


Flat bench: 245x6, 265x3, 275x1, 275x1, 275x2, 275x2, 225x6

Incline DB bench: 90x5, 90x4, 90x4

Cable crossovers: 95x8, 110x5, 100x5


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

*10/4/02*

Started doing freestyle grappling on Thurs. Grappling on and off for a 1.5-2 hour period. I was a bit worn out for my back workout.


*Back*

Deadlift: 315x10, 405x2, 425x1

T-bar rows: 180x6, 190x4, 200x4

DB Pullovers: 90x6, 90x8

Wide grip chins: BWx9, BWx5, BWx3

Close grip pulldowns: 180x6, 190x3, 150x8


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Started doing freestyle grappling on Thurs. Grappling on and off for a 1.5-2 hour period. I was a bit worn out for my back workout.



I thought you and Butterfly started that a few weeks ago... but still 2 hours after all these years being married. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

We do freestyle sex grappling. It's a matter of spreading your apponents (Butterflys) legs. She doesn't tap out either...she puts out.


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> We do freestyle sex grappling. It's a matter of spreading your apponents (Butterflys) legs. She doesn't tap out either...she puts out.



Is that so??? Hmmm from what I hear you seem to tap out from time to time..


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeah the combination of her strength and me not wanting to hurt her does me in sometimes.


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

hmmm.... I think I'm interrrrrrupting something here....

will have to check back later....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Yeah the combination of her strength and me not wanting to hurt her does me in sometimes.


hehehe

I RULE!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

You rule...my tool?


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

*10/6/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Military press: 165x4, 175x3, 175x3, 175x3

Side lats: (drop set 1)45x10, 30x13, 20x14; (drop set 2)30x12, 20x13, 15x10

Upright rows: 110x6, 110x6

Close grip bench: 205x5, 205x5

Dips: BW+90x6, BW+90x8

Push downs: 110x8, 120x8, 130x4

Overhead ext DB: 70x10, 85x5

Barbell curls: 110x10, 130x3, 130x3

DB curls: 55x6, 45x6

Hammer strength preacher: 105x6 2sec pause at top

1 arm push downs: 90x10, 100x8, 100x10

Cable curl: 100x20, 140x8


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

*10/7/02*
*Legs*

Ran out of time.

Squats: 405x5, 405x5, 455x5  twinged my shoulders holding the weight on my back 

Leg press: 950x10, 1040x10
super setted with
Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 225x10

Laying leg curls: stack 200x10, 150x6 1.25rep, 150x4 1.25rep, 150x6 1.25rep

Lead sled: stack 312.5x20 x15 x19

Seated calf raises: 100x15 (1,0,1 timing), 100x15 (1,0,1 timing), 100x12 (0,2,1 timing)


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

*10/9/02*
*Chest*

Shoulder twing from leg day effected workout. Had to cut it short

Bench: 245x3, 255x1, 275x1

Hammer Strength incline: 180x10, 180x10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

hey bud-
nice weights...always gets me pumped reading your logs...can't wait till hit the gym tonight....gona have to compund two body aprts togethter the next two days to make up for lost days...damn that!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks Burner.

I have grappling tonight. Then back. My arms are so fried after grappling. Maybe I'll hit back first. I'll be a little weaker for grappling but that'll just make it fair for the other guys.

It's kinda funny. Master Garcia is a buck-o-five. I end up powering out of what ever he tries. Same with the guy that does Greco-Roman wrestling. He's a bit stronger but I'm still able to overcome his skill with my strength.

Now the grappling instructor...he's a big guy and gets me pinned pretty quick.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Make sure you get a pot w/o shake/meal between back and grappling, otherwise you be breaking down muscle.

Also, be careful about that next twinge, you don't want it to linger!!!

I got one the other day doing heavy tri pressdowns.


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks TP. Will do.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

you do the grappelling to stay ahead of butterlfy?


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeah. How'd you know?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I remember she said she kicks yer butt....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

dang, now's she's rubbing it in your face, bro....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

but he likes it when I rub it in his face


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm sure I would too....lucky SOB.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Geez, I'd be taking that comment the wrong way ... except I know that's how you meant it!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

*10/10/02*
*Back*

Felt gooooood last night. 

Deadlift: 315x8, 405x5, 455x1, 475x1

Bentover rows: 315x3, 275x8

T-bar rows: 180x8, 200x4, 200x3 w/3sec pause at top

Wide grip chins: BWx5

Wide grip pulldowns: 180x10, 190x5, 200x4, 200x4 drop set to 130x12, 150x5

Cable rows: 230x5, 230x5

Shrugs: 270x10 (010 timing), 270x7 (020 timing), 270x7 (021 timing), 270x5 (031 timing)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

Dude, you are rowing more than you are shrugging, that ain't right!  Up them weights and build them traps!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

I can shrug quite a bit more. I've been doing the lighter weight with the different tempo for a change of pace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 11, 2002)

fair 'nuf


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

geez, those are some serious weights on teh rows, fade....
what angle are you bending over at when you do them? I try and go parallel w/ the floor, but cannot go too heavy, for fear of bad form......
315..that's just sick!


----------



## Fade (Oct 14, 2002)

I go to about a 30deg angle.


----------



## Fade (Oct 14, 2002)

*10/14/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Military press to the front: 175x3, 185x1, 185x2, 185x1

Side laterals: (drop set 1) 45x10, 35x7, 25x11, (drop set 2) 30x14, 20x12

Upright rows: 110x8, 110x6, 110x5 (010 timing)

Skull crushers: 140x5, 160x2 + negative, 160x2 + negative

Weighted dips: BW+90x6, BW+90x6

Pushdowns: 110x10, 110x8, 110x5, 110x5

Barbell curls: 135x2, 135x3, 140x1, 140x1

Incline dumbell curls: 50x7, 50x6

1 arm cable curls: 90x8


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

I like comparing our lifting weights....cuz there is no pattern.

I curl more than you, but you skull crush more than me....hmmm.


----------



## Fade (Oct 14, 2002)

I was going to shoot for 175 on the skulls yesterday but decided not to push it. If I don't move the w8 smooth enough it puts too much stress on my elbows.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah mine too....did 125 for 5 this morning....hurts the elbows.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

I can do 30 lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I can do 30 lbs



me too!
(ok, so I can do a little more than that...but I CAN do 30lbs...)


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

*10/14/02*
*Legs*

Squat: 405x5, 405x5, 455x3, 475x3, 475x3

Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 
Super setted w/
Leg press: 950x10, 1040x10, 1130x10, 1220x10, 860x15 (100 timing)

Standing calf raises: stack 187.5x15, 187.5x15, 187.5x12

Laying leg curls: stack 200x12, 150x5 1.25rep, 150x4 1.25rep, 110x6 1.25rep

Lead sled: stack 312.5x15, 312.5x18, 312.5x20


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

jee-zus, fade!
I just dropped my not too healthy muffin when I just read this!
you are a sick, sick man!


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks Burner.


Well, with all the 1-test talk on the board I think I'm gonna get some.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> jee-zus, fade!
> I just dropped my not too healthy muffin when I just read this!
> you are a sick, sick man!


...with big strong sexy legs


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Thanks Burner.
> 
> 
> Well, with all the 1-test talk on the board I think I'm gonna get some.



come join the dark side....


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

BWAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## Fade (Oct 17, 2002)

*10/16/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: sucked
Incline: Sucked
Decline: sucked

How it really went.
Flat bench: 255x3, 255x3, 255x2, 255x1, 225x5
Incline DB: 85x5, 85x5
Decline hammer strength: 180x10, 180x10, 205x8


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

Patience my love... you'll get there


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

*10/17/02*


I was going to go to the gym and hit back before grappling but a movie at the house kept it from happening.

I was so tired after grappling for 1.5 hours that my back workout sucked. I didn't even mind that I didn't finish it. Truth is, I really didn't want to finish it.

This has caused me to re-think my workout schedule. I can't workout on Tues and Fri which leaves Mon, Weds, Thurs, Sat, and Sun.

*Current schedule looks like this:*
Mon:   Legs
Tues:  See Tyler (my son)
Weds:  Chest
Thurs: Grappling and Back
Fri:   Tyler (everyother Fri)
Sat:   Arms and shoulders
Sun:   off

Grappling and back on the same day just can't happen anymore. It seems to be effecting all my workouts. I think I need more recovery time now.

I was thinking of still keeping four workout days but rotating one over into the next week.

*Like this:*
Mon:   Legs
Tues:  Tyler
Weds:  Chest
Thurs: Grappling
Fri:   Tyler
Sat:   Back
Sun:   Off
Mon:   Arms and shoulders
Tues:  Tyler
Weds:  Legs
Thurs: Grappling
Fri:   Tyler
Sat:   Chest
Sun:   Off

If anyone has any ideas to add...go for it!






*Grappling and Back*

Grappling for 1.5 hours

DL: 315x8, 405x1, 405x2
Bentover rows: 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x8
Chins: BWx8
Bah...went home.


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Keep it up fade!

Looking good!

  err...what is grappeling?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

that would be wrestling for easiest description...


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hmmm.... grappeling with Butterfly or with someonelse?!

fade, your schedule looks complicated....!

good luck!


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

*10/19/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Kinda crappy.

Military press: 155x5, 175x3, 185x3, 195x1, 195x1, 195x1, 135x5

Side laterals: drop set 40x13, 30x10, 20x11

Upright rows: 110x7 (010 tempo), 110x6 (020 tempo)

Another set of side laterals: 25x10, 20x10

Close grip bench: 205x5, 205x3, 205x4

Starting to run out of time. Having to rush.

Skull crushers: 120x8, 120x6 (100 tempo)
Super set w/
Barbell curls: 115x10, 135x1, 135x1, 135x1 neg after each single

Dips: BWx20

Dumbell curls: 30x15, 45x10

Overhead tri ext (DB): 85x7, 85x9


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

*10/21/02*
*Legs*

Squat: 315x10, 405x9, 405x9, 405x8

Leg press: 900x10, 990x10, 1080x10, 1200x5, 1200x8
super setted w/
Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 225x10

Laying leg curls: 150x6 1.24reps, 150x6 1.24reps, 150x5 1.24reps, 150x4 004 tempo

Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x11, 312.5x8
Super setted w/
Seated calf raises: 100x12, 100x9, 100x7

Seated leg curls: 180x11, 180x10


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Here's a pic from 10/21/02.

Posted it in another thread but it belongs here soooo.


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

the other


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Yowzer!  

Especially the Leg Press one!!! How many plates!!!!!

Hey fade,

Can I get that PDA software from you? I have a friend who has a diabetic son who would love you!! She needs to keep track of his carbs for every meal and that would help esp. when out and about... 

Maybe you should market that software...

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll email it to ya.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Mucho gracias!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Way to go, fade....

did you leave any plates for the rest of the gym?????

How long did it take to load / unload? That musta been a workout in itself....

That's why I keep my little girly-man muscles..so I do not have to spend that much time with loading them..


----------



## Fade (Oct 23, 2002)

There's a few more plates around. I friend of mine does almost the same amount of weight. One time long ago the gym had two leg press racks. I was on one my friend was on the other we took all the 45s.  Some people cried about it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

I like the 100 lbr's...but I hate having to roll the fuqers across the room.....

pretty nice looking gym you have.


----------



## Fade (Oct 24, 2002)

*10/23/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: 225x8, 245x5, 255x2, 265x1, 275x1, 275x1, 225x3

Decline Hammer Strength: 360x10, 410x2, 410x2, 360x5, 270x10, 270x7

Flat machine: 160x10 half reps, 160x7 half reps, 150x5 full reps


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

*10/26/02*
*Back*

Worked out at home.

Went slow with the reps and concentrated on each one.

Bentover rows: 180x10, 200x10, 200x12, 200x12

Wide grip pulldowns: 70x15, 90x15, 110x12, 110x13

Behind the neck pulldowns: 90x15, 110x8, 110x8, 110x7


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Fade, check out my chest w/o this morning.  I'll post it in about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

*10/27/02*
*Shoulders and arms*

Back at the gym.

*Shoulders*
Military press to the front: 175x3, 185x2, 185x2, 135x11

Side lats: drop set 40x15, 30x9, 20x11, 35x10

Bentover side lats: 25x10, 25x12

*Triceps*
Close grip bench: 205x5, 205x4, 215x3

Standing DB tricep ext: 85x11, 90x5, 90x4

Pushdowns: 110x10, 120x8, 120x3

*Biceps*
BB curls: 135x4, 135x3, 100x10

Alt DB curls: 50x6, 50x4

Hammer machine preacher curls: 100x9, 100x4




Been debating if I should quit grappling. Everytime I go the tibial collateral ligament on both knees gets sore. Knee problems are hereditary in my family. My grandfather, dad, uncles all have/had bad knees.



*Food for the day*

Woke up at noon so I had to do a liquid diet to get enough proteins in. Still didn't make it though.

Meal 1: Shredded wheat w/2cups milk
Meal 2: Isopure shake
Meal 3: Isopure RTD w/cell-tech mixed in
Meal 4: Pro-Blend protein shake and a 3oz fajita taco


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fade, check out my chest w/o this morning.  I'll post it in about 20 minutes or so.


OK


----------



## Fade (Oct 29, 2002)

*10/28/02*
*Legs*

Not a good leg day. When I hit the gym last night I only had 30g of carbs from the  whole day. Not gonna do that  again.

Squats: 315x10, 405x5, 405x7, 405x10

Stiff leg DL: 225x12, 275x5

Leg press: 950x10, 1040x10, 860x20

Laying leg curls 1.25rep: 150x8, 150x5, 150x6

Lead sled: 312.5x20, 312.5x15,  312.5x20

Seated calf raises: 100x15, 100x12, 100x12 all with 020 tempo


*Food for the day*

Meal 1: Isopure shake
Meal 2: 7oz tuna in oil
Meal 3: 1.5 cups cottage cheese, Keto brand Biscotti
Meal 4 (post workout): Isopure RTD w/Cell-Tech mixed in
Meal 5: 12oz fried shrimp, 5 hush puppies, 16oz barley wine ale


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

how do you like that isopure? freind was telling me about it. Easy to mix?

hush puppies? I miss those! HAve 'em w/ ketchup?


----------



## Fade (Oct 29, 2002)

The isopure mixes easily and the taste is ok. Getting tired of it though.

Butterfly has ketchup w/her hush puppies.  I like to dip them in the cocktail sauce I make.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have to go to Long John Silver's to get hushpuppies...and do not get there too often...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

I like LJS hushpuppies too but my all time favorite are those at Joe's Crab Shack!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

never been there...not much of a fish eater...
do they have a good surf-n-turf plate, in case I do not liike the surf?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *10/28/02*
> *Legs*
> Squats: 315x10, 405x5, 405x7, 405x10
> [



What kind of progression is that?  Looks like you only had one "working" set.


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

As I lift I get stronger. I probably need to warm up more with the 315 so I can get the most out of the heavier weight but I was really low on energy this day. 

I almost dropped the weight on the last set when I was getting it off the rack. The plates hit one of the vert supports on the power rack and made me loose my balance a little.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

Dude, you definitely need to be warming up more.  If you are still getting stronger you haven't warmed up sufficiently.  You should actually have a slight pump before you start your working sets.


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll do it next time then.


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2002)

*10/30/02*
*Food for the day*

Meal 1: isopure shake
Meal 2: Chicken and dumplings
Meal 3: 1.5 cups cottage cheese
Meal 4: 6oz hamburger, 3oz burger, 3 ribs, 3 beers


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

FADE~ Whats up with Ann??? Is she okay?? She hasn't been in her journal!!! I was just worried about her!

I hope you guys have a great, safe Halloween!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2002)

She's still doing the same diet so she didn't feel the need to post in it.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Gotcha  Thanks for letting me know!! TELL HER HI FOR ME!! I wish I could meet u guys tomorrow. I have to go to a stupid work party on the Trinity Bay!!!! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

*10/29/02*
*Chest*

Flat bench: 245x3, 265x1, 265x1, 265x1, 265x1, 135x20

Hammer Strength decline: 270x8, 360x6, 360x5, 410x3, 410x2, 270x10


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

*11/1/02
Back*

Deadlift: 315x10, 365x1, 405x2

Bentover rows: 275x6, 315x4, 225x9

Pulldowns (front): 180x10, 190x6, 200x4

Pulldowns (behind): 150x11

Cable rows: 220x12, 220x10, 250x7, 250x7


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

*11/4/02
Legs*

1-test. Everyone else is doing it so I became a lemming and did it too. Been on it for a week.


Squats: 405x10, 405x10, 455x6, 405x10 made myself hit ten reps. Didn't want to go to failure due to the weight and lack of spotter.

Stiff leg DL: 225x10, 275x8, 275x6

Legpress: 950x10, 1040x10, 1130x10 went with a different foot position with a 101 tempo.

Laying leg curls: stack 200x10, (1.25rep)160x6, 160x6

Leg ext: stack 255x15, 255x12 (201 tempo)

Seated leg curls: 195x11, 210x10

Lead sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x15, 312.5x20, 312.5x20

Seated calf raises: 100x17, 100x15, 110x21, 120x18 in tears from the burn


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey!
Damn...mucho weight. Think that 1-test is helping, or too soon to ask?


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

It's either the 1-test working or it's all in my head. Either way I'm lifting a bit more.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

Which one are you using?  How much?


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

1-T ethergels. Started with 75mg a day for a week then went to 150mg a day.  My 1-AD came in yesterday. Now I'm taking 300mg 1-AD with 75mg 1-T ethergels a day. Also using biotest andro spray w/some DMSO. Started this the second week.


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

*11/6/02
Chest and calves*

As everyone knows I'm rather weak at chest but I did increase since last week so I'm happy.

I moved calves to chest day since chest day is so short. Leg day was just too much.

Flat bench: 265x2, 265x2, 265x2, 265x1, 225x8, 135x20
Last week I could only do 1rep with 265.

Hammer Strength decline: 270x10, 340x5, 340x6, 340x5, 270x9

Standing calf raises: stack+ 192.5x20, 192.5x22, 192.5x24

Lead sled: stack 312.5x15, 312.5x20, 312.5x15

Seated calf raises: 100x9 111 tempo, 100x13, 100x20


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

hey, as long as you are progressing, right?
Don't mind my questions, but are you stacking the 1-ad wqith anything? Where'd you get it/cost?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Why are you stacking 1-AD with 1-T?  I am still very new to this, but 1-ad converts to 1-Test so I don't think they should be stacked.  Maybe you mean to stack 4-AD?

As to chest, you might be doing to few reps.  Personally I never go more than 1 set with reps under 6.  Just a thought.  BTW, my bench strength has gone through the roof on the 1-T.  Also, where are your inclines?


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey, as long as you are progressing, right?
> Don't mind my questions, but are you stacking the 1-ad wqith anything? Where'd you get it/cost?


Well, I already had 1 bottle of 1-T ethergels. I ordered the Ergopharm 1-AD from the 1fast400.com guy. He has good prices.

I also already had a bottle of Biotests andro spray. I added some DMSO to the mixture and spray it on every morning. I started this the second week.


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why are you stacking 1-AD with 1-T?  I am still very new to this, but 1-ad converts to 1-Test so I don't think they should be stacked.  Maybe you mean to stack 4-AD?
> 
> As to chest, you might be doing to few reps.  Personally I never go more than 1 set with reps under 6.  Just a thought.  BTW, my bench strength has gone through the roof on the 1-T.  Also, where are your inclines?


I already had the 1-T so I'm basically just adding an extra 75mg to the dose. The 1-AD has to convert but the 1-T is ready to go.

As for the reps and sets I like to stick mainly in the 4-6 range.

I stopped doing inclines. Anthony Clarks brother (also a power lifter) is helping me with my chest. Doing what he says for now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

thnx, fade


----------



## Fade (Nov 8, 2002)

*11/7/02
Back*

Deadlift: 405x3, 405x3, 455x1

T-bar rows: 180x7, 190x5, 200x3

Pulldowns: 180x12, 200x5 001 tempo, 150x11

Pulldowns (behind the neck): 150x10 010 tempo, 160x5, 120x7 021 tempo

Pullups: BWx6, x5, x5

Cable rows: 210x8 101 tempo


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Do you start losing your grip on those deads or do you use straps?  Maybe I should start using straps again!


----------



## Fade (Nov 8, 2002)

I use straps so I don't have to worry about my grip.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey-
Gald I check into your journal! I realized i was at too muc an angle for my bb rows....and had some look at my form..next back workout will try at teh new angle and see how it goes!


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

*11/9/02
Arms and shoulders*

Military press: 160x5, 185x3, 185x4, 185x2, 135x7
Side lats: (drop sets 45x10, 30x12, 20x13), 25x12, 30x13
Bentover side lats: 20x12, 20x12, 20x13 all with 111 tempo

Close grip bench: 205x6, 205x5, 215x3
Skull crushers: 110x10, 130x8, 130x7 + a negative
Pushdowns: 110x10, 120x8, 110x8

Barbell curls: 115x9, 135x3, 135x4, 135x3
Seated incline DB curls: 45x11, 50x7, 55x4
Preacher curls: 90x12, 100x8


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

morning Fade!


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey-
> Gald I check into your journal! I realized i was at too muc an angle for my bb rows....and had some look at my form..next back workout will try at teh new angle and see how it goes!


What angle were you hitting?


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> morning Fade!


Good morning NT


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

How is the stack going?  Your weights appear to be relatively the same.  Any muscle gains?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was bent over @ 90 degres. Was told too extreme, would hurt back, so I will try 45 or less.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was bent over @ 90 degres. Was told too extreme, would hurt back, so I will try 45 or less.


Why Burner... I never knew you liked it that way


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

well, if she is on a table...you could see the difficulties on this....
(I'm not giving you the satisfaction, young lady!)


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How is the stack going?  Your weights appear to be relatively the same.  Any muscle gains?


Going ok.

Weights are the same but reps are up on some. I do low reps so going up only 1 or 2 is good enough for me.

My weight at the beginning was 188 now I'm at 195. My weight doesn't fluctuate that much either. So I know it's either water, muscle, or a combination of both. I also haven't changed my diet.


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I was bent over @ 90 degres. Was told too extreme, would hurt back, so I will try 45 or less.


45 is good. That's what I go to.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Going ok.
> 
> ...



If its muscle you'd know it.  No way can you add 7 pounds w/o knowing it.


----------



## Fade (Nov 12, 2002)

I feel pumped all the time and my muscles are harder.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

hehehe... he said *HARD*er...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

oohhh, you pornal, posting ho!


----------



## Fade (Nov 14, 2002)

*11/13/02
Chest*

Getting stronger. 1-AD working? Maybe. Last week I could only get 265 for 2 reps. Week before that I could only get it for 1 rep. Now this week I manage 275 for 3 reps.

One problem though. During flat bench on the first set of 275 on the second rep I dropped the weight on my chest from a fully extended position. I rotated my hands forward and the weight broke free through my thumbs. Needless to say, it hurt. I did finish my workout though.

Flat bench: 245x5, 275x2 (dropped weight), 275x3, 275x2, 275x2, 225x6

Decline hammer strength: 340x7, 360x5, 360x3, 270x8


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice progress.  By why do you say is the 1 AD and not the 1T?


----------



## Fade (Nov 14, 2002)

I bought 1-ad and I had a bottle of 1-t. I'm taking more 1-ad than 1-t.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

You HAD a bottle of 1T lying around?

How do you know you are taking more 1AD?  1AD simply converts to 1T in the body.  How many ml 1AD are you taking and what is the approximate conversion rate?  I'm not sure but I'd guess its between 15 and 25%.  Compare that (say 20% of the amount you are taking) to how much 1T you are taking and then you'll know which you are taking more of.


----------



## Fade (Nov 14, 2002)

I know it converts. I was just saying that I was taking a higher dosage of 1-ad than 1-t. In the way of pills.

As for conversion rate. I'm not sure either. 

As for the 1-t pills. How much actually makes it into the system will need to be answered for a good comparison.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I know it converts. I was just saying that I was taking a higher dosage of 1-ad than 1-t. In the way of pills.
> 
> As for conversion rate. I'm not sure either.
> ...



Agreed.  My point is that just because you take a higher dose doesnt mean you are getting more into your system.


----------



## Fade (Nov 15, 2002)

*11/14/02
Back*

I was a little concerned if I was going to be able to have a good back workout since it was hurting a little from dropping the 275 on bench. Well, I was able to lift heavy without any pains, but...on the last exercise (cable rows) on my second set my rib cage on both sides started popping. If you ever popped a bunch of the small bubble wrap at one time then you know what I felt minus the pain.

I'm pretty sore today. No bruising though. I think my ribs just went back in their proper place because my back doesn't hurt anymore. I think they may have went out of alignment when they flexed when the 275 hit. That's why my back was hurting.

Deadlift: 405x5, 455x1, 455x1

T-bar rows: 180x9, 200x6, 210x4

Pulldowns: 180x11, 200x6, 210x5

Pulldowns behind the neck: 150x13, 170x8, 180x5

Cable rows: 220x12, 250x2 this is when my rib cage did the stap, crackle, pop thing. End of workout.


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm gonna take some time off from the gym and let my ribs heal. This is very hard for me to do. It might not last. Untill I sneeze and get reminded how much my ribs hurt.

This sux.


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Ouch! Feel better and rest is the best even if it's hard to stay away from the gym!

Did you go see a doc?


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

No. No doc. At the most it's a cracked rib or two. Not much to do for that except let it heal. However I think they're just bruised real good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

You could have torn a tendon between the ribs.  Hurts like a bitch when you breath in deep.  But you are right, nothing you can do.


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

Actually it doesn't hurt to breath in deep, but if I sneeze or cough, watch out.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

1. Hey all, I have a stupid question,  what is 1AD and 1T???  and whatever it is,, is it legal and if so where do you get it.

2. Fade, I hope your not doing those Deadlifts in that 2nd floor bedroom butterfly posted of your home!!!    hahahaha


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

FS, there are lots of good discussions here.  Do a search and read them.  They also provide links to some good articles.  Then ask us a bunch of questions.  It took me a while to figure it out.

Basically they are the latest prohormones (1AD) and prosteroids (1-Test).  They are legal and quite effective.  They may not be legal for long.  You can get them at a bunch of places but 1fast400.com is the best.  He also has some good infor there as well.


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Oh no no no on the DLs at home

Actually I do do them on the second floor of the gym I go to. The mens locker room is directly under. Friend have told me that it sounds like the weights are coming throught the floor when I DL.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey thanks for all the info Twin much appreciated and I would have done a search if I had known exactly what to search for.  
Thanks again.



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> FS, there are lots of good discussions here.  Do a search and read them.  They also provide links to some good articles.  Then ask us a bunch of questions.  It took me a while to figure it out.
> 
> Basically they are the latest prohormones (1AD) and prosteroids (1-Test).  They are legal and quite effective.  They may not be legal for long.  You can get them at a bunch of places but 1fast400.com is the best.  He also has some good infor there as well.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

Was going to say there Fade,, I've seen your house and if you did DL's there butterfly would quickly turn to a dragonfly and slap ya silly.  hahahahaha.
Fire
PS.  I loved your pics so much I showed them to my coworkers last night after viewing them.  You guys also make a great looking couple.  May I be so nosey to ask what you kids do for a living besides look good?  hahahaha




> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Oh no no no on the DLs at home
> 
> Actually I do do them on the second floor of the gym I go to. The mens locker room is directly under. Friend have told me that it sounds like the weights are coming throught the floor when I DL.


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

I do design work for a NASA contractor and B is IT admin for the export dept at NASA/JSC.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm in IT also. In fact typing this from work.  Very impressive as is everything else about you guys.   I like ya all!!  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

you too, eh? I have become VERY effective at expending a 12 hour shift wioth this place..I think I am an addict....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

Fade how's it going??


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok I guess.

Still hurting. May be out of the gym longer than I would like. Gonna have to take it easy untill I heal up.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

not even light cardio?


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

I may ride the recumbant bike at the house but that's it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

hmm...you're outta the gym for a while..maybe I can get my legs caught up to yours a bit...
ok, it was just a thought...


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm gonna take this time to stock up on some 1-Test products. Then when I can get back in the gym....watch out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2002)

Whats the next cycle gonna be?


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

I liked the Ergopharm 1-AD so I'll get more. I may try some transdermal 4-ad. I have some DMSO so I'll use that with it. 

I was thinking of getting some Testobol but I wanna read up on it somemore.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Fade, I'm glad to hear you're taking it easy... sorry to hear about the ribs.

You'll be back in the gym in no time, a little bit out of the gym might even be somewhat refreshing and help you approach it fresh again.  Or perhaps you dont have a problem with that.

Take it easy,
Eggs


----------



## Fade (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks Eggs.

I might lift VERY light here at the house. Just to burn some calories and keep toned untill everything is healed.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

Freeken too funny Burner.  Anyone notice how my posts are ONLY on Sunday thru Tuesdays??  That's because I'm at work and working hard for 12 grueling hours talking to you all !!!!   I'm addicted also.  



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you too, eh? I have become VERY effective at expending a 12 hour shift wioth this place..I think I am an addict....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok you can tell I'm new here and that I train at home.  I'm soo out of the loop anymore.  All the suppliments you all take sound like Greek to me.  I need someone to tell me what to take now.  I only use Creatine and Glutamine and of course a form of powdered protein.   I was thinking of trying  tylenol AD  and Bufferin ET  and cutting up with Midol 2C. whatcha all think of that combo??  lol


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

Firestorm

Here's a site that has some info on 1-AD.

1-AD info 


Be sure to watch out how much tylenol AD you take.


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

Decided to hit the gym again. Probably too soon but....

The only pain I felt was when I initially layed down on the flat bench.

Last night my 8 year old head butted me in the chest which made my left side sore.

*11/27/02
Chest*

Flat bench: 225x7, 245x5, 265x1, 265x3, 265x1, 265x1, 225x5

Decline hammer strength: 270x18, 360x4, 360x6, 360x3, 270x10


----------



## firestorm (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Fade I appreciate the info.  



> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Firestorm
> 
> Here's a site that has some info on 1-AD.
> ...


----------



## Fade (Dec 11, 2002)

*12/9/02
Legs*

Squats: 315x10, 405x7, 405x8
1.25rep Leg curls: 150x8, 160x8, 170x5
Lead sled 5sec rest between sets: 312.5x14, 312.5x10, 312.5x8, 200x12


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2002)

*12/11/02
Chest*

Flat bench:  245x5, 265x1, 265x1, 265x1, 265x1, 135x20

Hammer Strength decline: 270x13, 360x3, 360x4, 360x4


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *12/9/02
> 1.25rep Leg curls: 150x8, 160x8, 170x5
> *


*

Wonder where you got that from???*


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah yeah. I actually like them.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm just glad he's back in the gym.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Fade, is she implying you were getting SMALL????


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

and fat


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

The man has no discipline over what he eats and if he's not working out it starts to catch up with you.


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2002)

I like ice cream, I like sweets
I like carbs and I like meats
I like allllll kinds of fooooood
Eatting clean puts me in...a bad mooooood


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

See... what did I tell you


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2002)

So


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

WHAT EVER


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

huu hoo them is fighting now over Fades girth. hehehehe


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh now I'd never complain about his girth... fulfills me completely 

It's that spare tire he's slowly getting that's got me in a tiff


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

OMG!!!  Your sooo bad young lady. That is what I meant!!  Oh to suggest I would even go there! Blush blush.   hehehehe


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

OMG

I just saw your sig... good one


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

no wonder kids are afraid of santa!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm not afraid of Santa.  I'm in much better shape then that fat azz. I could crush him and his elves.


----------



## Fade (Jan 2, 2003)

I worked out last week...I just don't remember what I did.


----------



## Fade (Jan 9, 2003)

*01/6/03
Legs*

Squats: 315x10, 405x8, 405x5
Leg press: 860x10, 950x8, 1040x10, 1040x13
Stiff leg DL: 135x11, 225x8, 225x10
Seated leg curls: 180x13, 210x11, 210x9
Lead sled: 312.5x22, 312.5x12, 312.5x25
Seated calf raises: 130x10, 130x13, 130x15


----------



## Fade (Jan 9, 2003)

*01/8/03
Chest*

Flat bench: 225x8, 245x2, 245x2, 245x1, 245x1, 225x5
Hammer strength decline: 270x13, 360x4, 360x3, 270x9
Machine flat bench: 170x9, 180x3+1neg, 180x3+3negs


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Good Job Fade


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 13, 2003)

Hola Fade, how's it going man?


----------



## Fade (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello TP and Firestorm.

I'm slowly getting back in the swing of things at the gym. My strength and endurance are shot.

Oh well. Maybe I'll be back up to par in a month or so.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2003)

How are ya feeling?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

hey Fade!
Came in here to get all pumped up for legs by looking at your #'s...
A friend of mine at the gym was watching me do a set of squats while he was in between sets. He said I wasn't going down far enough. 
"Really???"
So, I set the safety bars just below where the point where I'd be parallel. Damn...weights got heavier! Those last two - three inches REALLY make a difference!
So.......my weights dropped, and seem to be taking their sweet friggin time in going back up...
Oh well, all good things in due time, eh?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2003)

Doing good here Fade. Glad to hear your back at it bro.


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

*2/3/03
Legs*

Back in the gym...again. This time I'm staying.

Squats: 315x10, 315x10, 385x5
Leg press: 860x10, 950x10, 1040x10, 1130x10

Laying leg curls: stack 200x12, (1.25 rep)150x7, 150x6
Seated leg curls: 210x12, 225x9, 90x10 single leg

Lead sled: stack 312.5x18, 312.5x16, 312.5x9
Seated calf raises: 135x16, 135x15, 135x10, 135x9


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

*2/5/03
Chest*

I still hate chest day.

Flat bench: 225x5, 225x5, 225x3, 225x4, 225x5, 225x3, 225x3
Decline hammer strenght: 270x10, 270x8, 270x7, 270x5
Crossovers: 70x12, 80x8, 90x10, 100x4


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

*2/6/03
Back*

Deadlifts: 315x11, 405x2, 405x1, 405x1

T-bar rows: 135x11, 180x3, 180x4

Pulldowns front: 170x9, 180x5, 150x8

Pulldowns behind:150x5, 110x11, 110x9

Cable rows: 200x6, 200x4


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

*2/10/03
Legs*

I did some arms and shoulder work during lunch at the house.

Push downs super slow: 30x24, 30x20

Dumbell curls super slow: 35x18, 30x19

Side lats super slow: 20x14, 20x11

Now for legs.

Squats: 315x11, 405x6, 405x5, 405x6

Laying leg curls: stack 200x10, (1.25 rep) 150x5, 150x6

Seated leg curls: 210x12, 210x10, 210x8

Lead sled: stack 312.5x18, 312.5x20, 312.5x24

Seated calf raises: 135x8, 135x12, 135x10, 135x13

Leg ext: single leg 160x5, 200x6, stack 260x4


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> *2/6/03
> Back*
> 
> Deadlifts: 315x11, 405x2, 405x1, 405x1



Pulled 500 yesterday.


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

Awesome.

I'm hoping to be back at my old weights in a month.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Then you can start setting new PRs too.

Welcome back.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2003)

Morin fade 



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pulled 500 yesterday.



Come on guys even i do 530 x4


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

Give him a break guys... he's been slacking SOOOO bad the past few months I'm surprised he could do the 405 

You'll see... he'll be kickin your butts in no time


----------



## Fade (Feb 13, 2003)

*2/12/03
Chest bah*

Flat bench: 225x8, 225x6, 245x2, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1

Hammer strength decline: 270x12, 270x10, 270x5

Crossovers: 90x12, 100x8, 120x4


----------



## Fade (Feb 19, 2003)

Sick since last week.

Damn a wanna workout.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll give you a workout baby


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

DOn't feel bad...now that I hae to deal w/ school 4 days per week after a 12 hour work day...I've been missing w/o's like crazy..
I get in when I can...only 6 more weeks...


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll give you a workout baby


OK I'll take you UP ON that offer


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2003)

Get out of my journal


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to the gym today 
I'm going to the gym today
I'm going to the gym today 
I'm going to the gym today 
I'm going to the gym today 
I'm going to the gym today


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

So fade, just wondering, what are you doing today?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2003)

Uh...I think I'm gonna try and hit the gym.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm too sore from working on the house all day...


----------



## Fade (Feb 25, 2003)

*2/24/03
Legs *

Made it back to the gym after a week of being sick. Actually I'm still congested.

Squats: 315x10, 310x10, 405x10, 405x6, 405x10

Stiff legg DL: 135x16, 225x12, 225x10

single leg Leg ext: 140x10, 220x12, stack 260x4

Laying leg curls: stack 200x10, (1.25 rep) 150x4, 150x5

Donkey raises: 400x20, 400x12, 400x14

Seated calf raises: 150x11, 150x13, 150x10


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

I glad your feeling better Fade. Kick ass numbers in the gym!!


----------



## Fade (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks MMA.

I hope I don't miss anymore gym time.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

Me too


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 2, 2003)

*peeks in thread*

"Fadster? Ya' in here buddy?"


----------



## Fade (Mar 11, 2003)

*3/10/03
Legs*

Squats: 315x10, 315x10, 405x11, 405x6,  405x7

Leg press: 860x10, 950x11, 1040x10

Single leg Leg ext: 220x12, 240x8

Seated leg curls: 225x12, 240x11, stack 255x8

Laying leg curls (1.25 rep): 150x5, 150x4, 150x5

Led sled: stack 312.5x20, 312.5x14, 312.5x12

Seated calf raises: 185x10, 185x9, 185x10


----------

